# New puppy/blood in stool



## KaneTC (Jul 11, 2010)

So I got my puppy from a rescue shelter down south, they then transported him up to New Hampshire where I picked him up exactly one week ago. He's about 13 weeks old, black lab and some kind of hound mix. He's been healthy and playing and everything, but he's had some diarrhea issues. I figured the stress between the move to a new home and the extreme heat/humidity we've been having was causing it. We were giving him Pedialyte to combat the possibility of dehydration.

Now things get worse. Last night he got up in the middle of the night about 5 times, each time having diarrhea. I was already concerned. But then this morning he TRIED to poop again, but instead of diarrhea it was some liquid with blood in it. This happened twice in a row. Now I'm EXTREMELY concerned.

He isn't vomiting at all, nor is he lethargic. He hasn't pooped since this morning so I'm not sure if he's still got blood in his stool. He's actually acting normal except maybe a little extra sleepy (something that could be attributed to being up half the night).
I called the local emergency vet but the amount of money we'd have to pay isn't possible. The only thing we can do is wait until tomorrow and see our regular vet (since today is Sunday) and hope he can help.

Basically my question is: Do you think it's Parvovirus? Or am I overreacting a little?

His medical records state he's had two DHLPP vaccines on 6-17-10 and 6-29-10.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Althea (Jun 23, 2010)

What rescue did you get him from? I also am from NH and got our pup from a rescue and they gave us the number to an emergency vet that does reduced prices for situations like this. 

If you called the rescue they should be able to help.


----------



## KaneTC (Jul 11, 2010)

Althea said:


> What rescue did you get him from? I also am from NH and got our pup from a rescue and they gave us the number to an emergency vet that does reduced prices for situations like this.
> 
> If you called the rescue they should be able to help.


They never mentioned anything like that. I got him through www.rescuemelabradors.org but all the paper work says he was at a place called "Have a Heart Rescue" in Morgantown, KY. I have no phone numbers to call on his paperwork.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You need to see someone right away. No more food. Only liquids until you see someone. It is likely not parvo if the puppy is up and about and taking things by mouth. Could be coccidiosis or giardia. Either way your pup needs to see a vet asap!

OK, I reread your post. He will probably be fine until the morning. If you have a local health food store, go get some slippery elm powder, and a digestive support supplement of some type. You are looking for something to help with normal gut flora.

Scramble him one egg, soft, and mix in a good heaping tablespoon of the slippery elm powder.

You can do this again in the evening if he does not have another bloody stool episode. If he does, only liquids until morning.

Try not to worry too much, dogs often get bloody stool like this, and if they are not behaving like they feel bad or running a fever, it is almost certainly something relatively minor that can be treated. 

Now, can we see some photos of this adorable little guy?


----------



## KaneTC (Jul 11, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> You need to see someone right away. No more food. Only liquids until you see someone. It is likely not parvo if the puppy is up and about and taking things by mouth. Could be coccidiosis or giardia. Either way your pup needs to see a vet asap!
> 
> OK, I reread your post. He will probably be fine until the morning. If you have a local health food store, go get some slippery elm powder, and a digestive support supplement of some type. You are looking for something to help with normal gut flora.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no health food store around here. I don't think I'll be able to get him to the vet until tomorrow afternoon. Aprox 24 hours from now. Unfortunate but not a lot of choice.


----------



## Althea (Jun 23, 2010)

If your anywhere near Dover or Portsmouth they both have health food stores. And Hannaford has an organic section that might have these things in them.


----------



## KaneTC (Jul 11, 2010)

Althea said:


> If your anywhere near Dover or Portsmouth they both have health food stores. And Hannaford has an organic section that might have these things in them.


I don't live in NH, I just picked the dog up there. I live in Maine.

NEW SYMPTOM: Leroy has suddenly developed a hacking cough. Like he's trying to clear his throat of something. I took a look and it looks clear, but I'm also not a vet. I am very concerned.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Probably kennel cough. My opinion, do not wait until the afternoon. I would be waiting at the vet's in the morning when they open. 

DO NOT take your puppy inside until they have a room for him. DO NOT let his feet touch the floor of the clinic. Take CLEAN SHOES with you. Leave them in your car. When you go back out to your car, take off the shoes that walked on the floor/parking lot at the vets, and put them in a trash bag. Put on your other shoes. Parvo virus is EVERYWHERE, take no chances on your shoes or your pup's feet touching anything that could be contaminated with that virus.


----------



## KaneTC (Jul 11, 2010)

Leroy had a bowel movement not too long ago. It wasn't diarrhea and it did not have any blood in it. The cough isn't as bad as it was, but it is still there.

I would love to get him in earlier, but it's not possible.

UPDATE:

Have A Heart Rescue to the... rescue. I just talked to someone from the shelter where Leroy is from, they're actually going to put in a prescription for me then mail them out asap. I should get the meds that Leroy needs to get better by Tuesday. Apparently they come standard with the pups adopted from there, but Leroy and his litter mates got skipped on accident.

How did I get in touch with them without having their number? Simple, someone saw this thread! Awesome right? They gave me a lot of good advice, some things I can get him tonight to make him feel better, and they were very confident in what was wrong with him. I honestly can't remember the name, she said it kind of fast, but I guess it's a very common virus that starts with a C (coxidia?) and could be fatal if left untreated. But since he's not lethargic or vomiting it isn't an immediate threat.

As of right now Leroy's kennel cough has lessened, there have been two bowel movements since and neither had blood in them, he's playful, has a good appetite, and drinking plenty of water. I ran out of Pedialyte but we'll get more of that for him tomorrow night.

Personally I'm feeling better, but still scared I might lose him.


----------



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

My puppy had the exact same problem, we went to a vet- and she did have parvo. 
She was extra sleepy during the day like you said, and the bloody stool ruined my carpet in the middle of the night and had to rip it out the next morning. I hope you took care of this already. Have a good day.


----------



## KaneTC (Jul 11, 2010)

A big update on Leroy. He's 100% better. No kennel cough, no blood in his stool, no longer lethargic, and no more diarrhea. Leroy is going to be fine! Still going to bring him into the vets again next week just to be sure, but my worry level has gone from like a 10 to a 3.


----------

